# Bringing car to australia



## aschand (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi guys. I'm moving to melbourne from malaysia in feb next year. Would like to know how much does it cost in customs etc to import a car to australia. Also if someone can give me an idea of shipping cost from malaysia to australia that would be great help.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi, 

Welcome to the forum. 

If you do a search you'll find a lot of posts on this topic although they won't all be from Malaysia. We imported from the UK and we wouldn't advise anyone to do that. 

You'll need to contact some local shippers for current prices. 

Here are a few government websites that may help:
importing a motor vehicle
Importing Motor Vehicles - DAFF
How to register your vehicle : VicRoads

We found that getting our classic Mustang here was one thing but getting it registered was another so make sure that your car can be registered okay in Victoria BEFORE you bring it here. 

Cheers,
Karen


----------



## aschand (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks kaz101. I did found the related threads.


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Depending on a car it usually is not worth it , unless it is some European luxury car. Used Australian cars are pretty cheap, even cheaper than shipping your car from Malaysia. So, unless it is a Rolls Royce, Bentley, Ferrari, Lamborghini or something like that, it is not worth it. 

Years ago I used to be involved in importing cars to Australia. Most competitive shipping rates were offered by Hanjin and Maersk. But air freight was just a little bit more expensive with just $3000 from London to Sydney.


----------



## aschand (Dec 23, 2011)

Johnfromoz said:


> Depending on a car it usually is not worth it , unless it is some European luxury car. Used Australian cars are pretty cheap, even cheaper than shipping your car from Malaysia. So, unless it is a Rolls Royce, Bentley, Ferrari, Lamborghini or something like that, it is not worth it.
> 
> Years ago I used to be involved in importing cars to Australia. Most competitive shipping rates were offered by Hanjin and Maersk. But air freight was just a little bit more expensive with just $3000 from London to Sydney.


Thanks john


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

aschand said:


> Hi guys. I'm moving to melbourne from malaysia in feb next year. Would like to know how much does it cost in customs etc to import a car to australia. Also if someone can give me an idea of shipping cost from malaysia to australia that would be great help.


Check the sticky post in ds forum. There is a detailed update on the rough estimation of the cost for importing a car to OZ.

Cheers...

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Check this

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ed-do-before-you-emigrate-parts-1-2-a-16.html

You will get an idea of how much its gonna cost you.

Cheers!


----------

